# I need help picking a new diaper genie



## starlitjones (Aug 17, 2014)

I'll go ahead and admit it now, the only use a cloth diaper has in my house is as a burp cloth.

Anyway my son is 19mo and since he was born we've been using the Arm and Hammer diaper genie which I like a lot. However, for some reason unknown to me, we ger HORRIBLE infestations of gnats even after a fresh bag is placed in it. 

I've tried everything to stop it from happening. I bleach clean it at least every other day. I've placed gnat traps around it. At this point I've quit using it all together because my sons room get literally swarmed with gnats and then they move through the rest of our house too.

I live in an unincorporated part of my county so we don't have city trash pickup. With my boyfriends work schedule it can be up to a week and a half sometimes before we can take the garbage bin to the dump. I'm sure you can imagine how it smells out there since I've quit using the diaper genie.

Now that our second son is on the way I really want to find the best diaper genie out there. Something that is virtually airtight so the gnats can't worm their way inside when it all closed up. Does anyone have any clues if this actually exists?

Sorry for how long this was by the way. Got a full 19 months worth of frustration out in that rant.


----------



## VsAngela (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello

I have been using the Playtex Diaper Genie for the past few years and I had no issues with any bugs. 

Is it near a window-I found that flys tend to lay their eggs so they are close by to a food source.


----------

